# Hintergrundbild für Website



## son gohan (13. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich will ne Homepage zum Thema Sparen bauen und bin am überlegen was für ein Hintergrundbild ich nehmen kann.

Ich hab mir so eins vorgestellt wo einzelne Euro Münzen und Geldscheine in kleinem Format ca. 8 x 8 px im Hintergrund wiederholt werden.

Wie gesagt das Thema der Website ist Geld sparen.

Ich hab das Bild auch mal unten als  Anhang gesendet hoffe es wird gesehen.

Jetzt habe ich nur das Problem das ich mir nicht so sicher bin ob das Bild nerven kann und unseriös wirken wird. Ich wäre froh über eure Meinungen dazu


----------



## MiNiMaG (13. November 2006)

Ist nen heikles Thema.

Wenn's zum restlichen Seitendesign passt, ist es ja kein Problem.

ABER:
Die Gefahr, dass es unseriös oder kitschig wirken wird ist sehr groß.

Mach doch zuerst mal ein Design und entscheide dabei ob es mit oder ohne besser aussieht.
Am besten noch jemanden Fragen, der noch nichts halbfertiges gesehen hat und auch nicht weiß um was es geht, denn der erste Eindruck ist der wichtigste.


----------



## thecamillo (13. November 2006)

Billig muss nicht schlecht sein wie masn es am folgenden Beispiel sehen kann - ich hab viel und tief gewühlt und das in der letzten niesche meiner Festplatte gefunden - Es ist etwas eingestaubt aber zur Not frisst das RAM die CPU oder so!

Es wirkt wenigstens seriöser als mit so einem Hintergrundbild - Muha!

Greetings good Master Welcome to the Tavern of the Rising Sun -

cu thecamillo


----------



## helaukoenig (14. November 2006)

Also, ich stehe erst mal grundsätzlich auf dem Standpunkt, dass gekachelte Hintergrundbilder eher in die Antike oder das frühe Mittelalter des Webdesigns gehören. Denn gerade Hintergrundbilder in einer so kleinen Größe 8x8px wirken in aller Regel auf einer Seite hundertfach wiederholt doch eher unruhig und erschweren in aller Regel auch das Erkennen der darüber liegenden Elemente und das lesen und somit den Transport der Informationen. Es sei denn, die Deckkraft des Hintergrundbildes ist deutlich reduziert, am besten per css.
Mehr dazu an dieser Stelle: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/258667-bild-transparent.html
Aber ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren und sage, letztendlich käme es auf den Versuch auf, schließlich kann so manches antikes Werk auch heute noch überzeugen.


----------

